# CPT code for Revision arthrodesis of first tarsometatarsal joint??



## pcorbisiero1231@comcast.net (Apr 9, 2018)

Can not find a code for PROCEDURE PERFORMED: Removal of hardware with revision
arthrodesis of first tarsometatarsal joint with a Synthes 4.5
cannulated screw.


Thanks for any help.


----------



## iowagirl77 (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't believe you will find a revision code for this. I would look at 28740. If your provider has documented a lot of extra time/work spent than usual you might be able to add a 22 modifier. I hope that helps!


----------



## pcorbisiero1231@comcast.net (Apr 10, 2018)

*Thank you so much for your help.*



iowagirl77 said:


> I don't believe you will find a revision code for this. I would look at 28740. If your provider has documented a lot of extra time/work spent than usual you might be able to add a 22 modifier. I hope that helps!



Thank  you!!!


----------

